
How to GET a Cup of Coffee - kirubakaran
http://www.infoq.com/articles/webber-rest-workflow
======
Tichy
As should be obvious from the spec, the only system capable of handling the
extremely complicated coffee request chain would be a eight-core Oracle 10i
Server backed by a cluster of 10 high end Sun Servers running Bea Weblogic.
Estimated costs to get started: 10 Million $$$.

------
burke
RFC 2324 is a lot simpler.

